# need drivers for msi ms6787 ver2



## leala (Nov 25, 2008)

i need drivers for a msi ms 6787 ver2. i can not get my sound to work i have tried lots of different drivers and cant find the right one any help would be good thanks


----------



## leala (Nov 25, 2008)

please can someone help please


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

After a bit of searching around I found this

http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=P4MAM-L

which should (hopefully) be your motherboard. It states the part no as MS-6787 but the actual motherboard is an MSI P4MAM-L.

From that I have found:

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=553&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170&cat3_no=4

and if you click on the Driver tab (neat the top right) it will list all the drivers for that board. The 5th one down (VIA AC97 PCI Sound Drivers) should be the one you need.


----------

